
Endurance Athletes Set New Records Despite Lack of Races - DarkContinent
https://fivethirtyeight.com/features/canceled-races-arent-stopping-endurance-athletes-from-setting-wild-new-records/
======
bgutierrez
More like "Endurance Athletes Set New Records Due to Lack of Races." Everyone
has had to reevaluate what they're doing without the usual competitions. I'm
going for a 1-mile personal best, but FastestKnownTimes.com also seems pretty
cool.

